# 0.43 2-flip Pyraminx (UWR)



## Carrot (Mar 15, 2015)

[youtubehd]3tl5DjUdLpA[/youtubehd]

I figured the internet was lacking a sub 0.5 2-flip execution, so here ya go! Frame count is 13/30 -> 0.43 as well, so that's cool.

Feel free to beat this if you feel like it ^_^

Edit: ahh forgot to mention the obvious: 8 moves in 0.43 ~ 18.60 tps


----------



## Coolster01 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice! Too goooood.


----------



## josh42732 (Mar 15, 2015)

Nice job. I don't even know If I can do a sexy move that fast on 3x3


----------



## NewCuber000 (Mar 15, 2015)

That's ridiculous. It takes me over a second (._.)


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 15, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRqWMLd1x88
Best I could do.


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 15, 2015)

just got .40 frame count. Cause that's totally so much faster xD


----------



## Carrot (Mar 15, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> just got .40 frame count. Cause that's totally so much faster xD



it's almost 10% faster  (or just 1 frame, depends how you look at it)


----------



## AlexMaass (Mar 15, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> just got .40 frame count. Cause that's totally so much faster xD


Upload?


----------



## XTowncuber (Mar 15, 2015)




----------



## Randomno (Mar 15, 2015)

I suck at the regrip. I might get a 0.8 at best.


----------



## Berd (Mar 16, 2015)

Wow! I can't even begin to sub 1 it haha


----------



## Randomno (Mar 16, 2015)

Berd said:


> Wow! I can't even begin to sub 1 it haha



I should probably use a Pyra method with sledges.


----------



## Felixcubes (Mar 16, 2015)

My 2-Flip pb is .66 )
Sadly not on cam


----------



## Berd (Mar 17, 2015)

Reconstruction pls


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

First alg: L R' L' R U' R U R'

That took me forever to re construct... Did it just for you Berd!


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 17, 2015)

I have a sub 5 Ao100, and can't even sub 1 this.. That's not good..


----------



## KevinG (Mar 17, 2015)

My 2-flip is ~0.55 but I can't get sub 0.5


----------



## Carrot (Mar 17, 2015)

XTowncuber said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wDj1ZrQ9V14



I did quite a few attempts in order to beat yours yesterday, I managed to tie it (framecount-wise, stackmat saying 0.36 was kind of common lol), but beating that 0.4 mark is crazy tough! 

Also, Berd: L R' L' Lw L' R L Lw'


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

Carrot said:


> L R' L' Lw L' R L Lw'



what is a Lw? I didn't know you could have a w in pyra


----------



## Randomno (Mar 17, 2015)

biscuit said:


> what is a Lw? I didn't know you could have a w in pyra



I believe it's the long bit opposite R (hard to describe it ).


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

the tip? That is denoted wit l or l'...


----------



## Randomno (Mar 17, 2015)

biscuit said:


> the tip? That is denoted wit l or l'...



I don't think the tip is particularly long.


----------



## biscuit (Mar 17, 2015)

The long part? What the crap does that mean?


----------



## penguinz7 (Mar 17, 2015)

biscuit said:


> The long part? What the crap does that mean?



The face opposite the right tip is Lw
It's equivalent to doing an R [R']


----------

